
Exploiting a No-Name FreeBSD Kernel Vulnerability - based2
https://www.synacktiv.com/posts/exploit/exploiting-a-no-name-freebsd-kernel-vulnerability.html
======
jraph
You should not rely on No-Name vulnerabilities. Their reliability is unknown.
Only rely on recognized, well-known, properly branded vulnerabilities like
Spectre, Meltdown, Shellshock and Heartbleed.

~~~
thedaemon
Is this sarcasm or something else? It's not clear.

~~~
jraph
I upvoted you, there is nothing wrong in asking.

------
based2
[https://lobste.rs/s/h4v02e/exploiting_no_name_freebsd_kernel](https://lobste.rs/s/h4v02e/exploiting_no_name_freebsd_kernel)

